# My HT pics



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Here are some pics of my HT room. The room is pretty much light free, so the pics look dark. Come by and watch a movie with me. Dennis
P.S. the tall silver thing on the right is a fan, not some new fangled speaker!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Nice Room !!! :yes:

Enjoy it ... :wave::wave:


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice media collection you've got going there! I like your room very cozy.


----------

